# how are you spending Easter weekend?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Me? I'm butchering the ever-growing pile of logs in my driveway...

So far, I've cut pecan, mesquite, sycamore, catalpa, box elder, and a cherry burl that a friend from GCWA brought by this morning.

I've got...hornbeam, cottonwood, ash, elm, oak, pear and more pecan and mesquite to go...

not sure what else I'll find in the woodpile as I get down to the bottom....


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I can spend my Easter in your driveway loading wood if you need me to get it out of you way.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

You need to be supervising the garden work at your house.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

*Garden Supervision*

Gardening was going well. Look what we have harvested so far. I might need you and your saw again. After we picked these nice root balls and started putting in the rows to plant new trees we blow a hydraulic cylinder. Hope to have the doze back next week.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you need to spend a few weeks working that stump over with a pressure washer before I run my saw through it. :biggrin:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

why is your four wheeler flipping everyone off?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Gotta love digging up a sweetgum cluster. Might be the hardest tree to dig up in the world!!!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

The four wheeler was just flipping off speckle-catcher, but I don't think he saw it. The tree stumps are tallow.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I saw it, and wasn't going to comment.

did you get that saw? you can cut it up.

I'll supervise.


----------

